# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Antonio Stradivarit - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Antonio Stradivarit*


Tre familje n'Itali,
Prodhonin violi.
Veçan,Stradivari,
Jetoi,punoi në Kremone,
Nëntëdhjet e tre vjet,
Vlerësonjësit e thonë,
Ishte vërtet Mbret.
Thellohej shumë në gjeometri,
Për të,format o volumet,
Mernin tepër rëndësi.
S'kapte tinguj të zakontë,
Një ngacmim i rëndomtë.
Tingujt delikatë e përpinin,
Pasionet këtu i prinin.
Nga të tjerët,kjo e dallonte,
Askush nuk ja kalonte.
Shkrihej bëhej një me pyllin,
Deri sa, ta gjente yllin.
Pasi trungjet i ngacmonte, 
Kush më ëmbël, tingëllonte?
Ky ishte margaritari,
Lumturohej, Stradivari?
E rrëmbente për në shtëpi,
Me pasion edhe durim,
Kujdesej për trajtim.
Mjeshtri prodhoi,
Violinën e tij,
Krejt model i veçantë,
Gjithë bota s'e kish parë.
Krijoi harpa dhe kitara,
Violina,violinçela,
Për meloditë me tela.
Shumë nga to,
Sot egzistojnë,
Ata qe i kane,
E dinë si të këndojnë.
Mjeshtrit modelin,
Bota ja riprodhoi,
Njëmijë kopje i krijoi.
"Stradivari"
I etiketoi.
Kanë vite që stërviten,
Origjinalet të arijnë,
Edhe sot ende ato,
Me të mjeshtrit,
S'mund të rrijnë.
Instrumentat e artistit,
Kudo që janë,
Harmoninë shpërndajnë.
Me forcë tingulli o fuqi,
Mbi gjithçka,me pastërti.
E krijojnë lumturinë,
Kur përhapin alegrinë.
Nga që tingujt të ngacmojnë,
Të gjithë zënë e këndojnë.
Hallet,streset ,
I harojnë.
Zhyten në melodi,
Ç'fantazi ç'kënaqësi?
Në kulmin e alegrisë,
Instrumentet,kush dëgjon,
Me nostalgji e thotë:
"Stradivari rron".
Ai mjeshtër mbetet Mbret,
Me ato vegla,ai s'vdes.
Në ka shëmbull,për cilësi,
Stradivari do kujtuar,
Piedestal i pa harruar.
Gjithkush e dinte si punoi,
Për veglat që krijoi.
E urrente sasinë,
Shkatërronte cilësinë,
Natën, e "ngriti" një violi,
Tek lodronte në Ti Vi,
Këndonte e çakorduar,
Sa u "ngrit nga varri",
S'e linin të qetë,
Ata tinguj sqepari?,
"Pa dhe ngjarjet në ekran,
I mallkoi dhe u tërbua,
Filloi fliste me vete, 
Kjo botë s'qënka për mua,
S'mund të hipësh në avion,
Se të vdes o të rrëzon,
Ç'gjen përpara,
I rrafshon.
Marin zjarr,
I përvëlon.
Tonelata mish i infktuar,
Amerika, s' i ka pranuar?
Në Turqi rrënka tërmet,
Mijra njerëz i vdes,
Ca më keq në Afrikë,
Femijët vdesin çdo ditë
Ja dhe njerzit e droguar,
Që të vjedhin e të vrasin,
Me instrumentat skarco,
më ngjasin.
Me zë çjerë do këndojnë,
Veshet e mi s'mund,
T'i dëgjojnë.
Dy kullat madhështore,
Ç'qenë ata që i rrëzuan,
Mijra familje të pa fajshme,
Përse i mjeruan?
Mjeshtri s'mundej të duronte,
Ekranin kur e shikonte,
Uli kokën i mërzitur,
Të zhdukej nga ishte,
Nisur.
"E dua botën në harmoni,
Si këndojnë veglat e mia,
Do më shihni përsëri,
Nëse, lulëzon cilësia."

----------


## trysil

*Antonio Stradivarit.*

poezi kolazh

Poezi e gjatë, në stilin e këngëve popullore epike, ku rimojnë vargu i parë me të dytin, i treti me të katërtin; pra AA, BB, CC. Poezia i kushtohet maestros që ndërton violina, por rrëfimi është i stërgjatur. Një rrëfim i rëndomtë pa fuqi poetike. Në gjithë krijimin hasen fare pak figura si: Shkrihej, bëhej një me pyllin / Deri sa ta gjente yllin.
Në poentë të krijimit krijohen plasar itje tematike dhe kështu dalin edhe tema tjera, prandaj poezia si e tillë është një kolazh çështjesh. Kjo i shkon pikturës, por jo poezisë. 
Veçori e mirë është se poezia jote nuk është e thatë, pra di të rrëfesh. Rrëfimi, ani se do mund, mund të bëhet poetik.


Përshëndetja vëllazërore dhe suksese!

----------


## Ra_ORA

kur po e lexoja me ngjau me:

mitrua kur u martua
dy muaj ndenji me grua...
e nuku u trashegua....etjetj

eshte shek 21, ca beni keshtu?

----------


## Rebele

Uff, e lexova me ne fund - durimi im. Pafudesisht e gjate. Nejse, bejtjet qendrojne larg shijeve te mia. Nuk me pelqyen notat moraliste me te cilat permbyllet ky krijim.

----------

